# amylase enzyme



## Elmer (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been advised to use amylase enzyme to clear up the starch haze in my skittle wine.

The problem I have now is that my local brew store does not carry it.
The next local brew store is 45 minutes away.

Aside from ordering on the internet, for a whopping $1.50 (but have to add $10 shipping)

Can anyone suggest a non wine store where I could find amylase enzyme
or an alternative to this?


----------



## saramc (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you have any winemaking friends nearby, or can you call an area winery/brewery and see if they would sell some? Or call health food stores/pharmacy and see if they stock 'the enzyme called amylase', but be prepared to pay a higher price from vitamin/supplement section.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 3, 2013)

Personally, I'd do a little inventory and see what I could add to an internet order to make that $10 shipping worth it.... 

Tartaric Acid (for tweaking acid levels), Citric Acid (for cleaning solution), K-Meta, Fermaid-K/-O, Pectic Enzyme, Yeasts, Corks... 

Almost always out of something, around here


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 3, 2013)

how much u need.
if its not much, ill mail to you in envelope.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 3, 2013)

One time when I thought I needed some and the LHBS was out sometime who worked there suggested I just use beano. I skeptical and ended up getting it somewhere else, but you might check that out.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jun 4, 2013)

I've got it, if you only want the Alpha Amalase (http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=60&product_id=1395), I'll ship it to you for $1.25. If you need a few SMALL things, the USPS small flat rate box works well for $5.80 ( this box measures about 6 x 8 x 2), after that, its the $10 flat rate shipping.
any questions, let me know.


----------



## Elmer (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for all the advice.
My LHBS, who I have been with since I got into wine making 8 years ago, is good. However he stocks only Mosti Mondale. He was also amazed that I am making wine from Welches and not kits!

Anyway there is nother LHBS, which does stock other items, but it takes an extra hour on to my drive home.

That being said I put a call into my LHBS and asked if they could order it. But they are closed on Tues, so I have to wait until Wed to find out. 
But I may just go through Beer & Wine Supply, since I am considering investing in a brew belt (and I can return the aquarium patch to my hermit crab!)


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jun 4, 2013)

A question for Manley if you got a minute, tell me some things about "Tartaric Acid".
When do you use if rather than acid blend and what else is it used for, if anything ?
Thanks & Semper Fi


----------



## Deezil (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest T Bass said:


> A question for Manley if you got a minute, tell me some things about "Tartaric Acid".
> When do you use if rather than acid blend and what else is it used for, if anything ?
> Thanks & Semper Fi



Well, I don't use Acid Blend / I use it in-place-of Acid Blend.Acid Blend really only has one place (in my mind), and thats in *some* fruit wines, and thats about it.. 

Mostly, I go for straight Tartaric Acid because besides being cold-stabilized out, its a stable acid in wine. 

Along with both Malic and Citric being sharper-tasting acids, they're both instable - meaning they're both used in different bacteria metabolic cycles.. They can end up being food for nasties.

I'm just trying to keep my wine as heat stable (bentonite), cold stable (tartaric acid precipitation) and acid stable (using tartaric only) to limit my chances of issues down the road.


----------

